# Welcome to the Asus TF300 Forums!



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Were you lucky enough to get one? Do you find it more useful than other tablets? Is it what you expected? Does it justify paying $100 less than the predecessor?

Let us know, this is a new forum just for you who want to make it home! Also, we have opened the development forums for you to enjoy the fruits of our awesome developers!

b16,

Forum Staff.


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

b16 said:


> Were you lucky enough to get one? Do you find it more useful than other tablets? Is it what you expected? Does it justify paying $100 less than the predecessor?
> 
> Let us know, this is a new forum just for you who want to make it home! Also, we have opened the development forums for you to enjoy the fruits of our awesome developers!
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

Awww yeah!


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you! Let's get this going.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## swest6602 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have had my 300 for almost a week and it is running great. I did make a few tweaks thanks to awesome development here and XDA.

Root (downgrade to. 17, Sparkyroot & Voodoo OTA rootsaver)
ATV tweaks
EZ Overclock
Build.prop tweak in Dev section at XDA. (I highly recommend this tweak. After I replaced the build.prop I finally got rid of the launcher and browser lag that I was experiencing. If you do install it BE SURE to make a backup of the stock build.prop first)

I look forward to seeing what can be done with the 300 over time. I told my Mom (she is 82 and lives with me) she could use my iPad when I bought the 300 & I haven't looked back.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have had just about every 10.1 and 7 inch tab there is. I still have 2 of my 7inch tabs. I really do like the TF300. The hardware you get for the price is worth it alone. Sure the tab is not perfect, but it's also new so it will only get better with mods and updates. definitly need some buildprop tweaks or something for the touch screen as its not always accurate, but thats probably an easy fix. I just rooted mine today so it's time to debloat.


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

das7771 said:


> I have had just about every 10.1 and 7 inch tab there is. I still have 2 of my 7inch tabs. I really do like the TF300. The hardware you get for the price is worth it alone. Sure the tab is not perfect, but it's also new so it will only get better with mods and updates. definitly need some buildprop tweaks or something for the touch screen as its not always accurate, but thats probably an easy fix. I just rooted mine today so it's time to debloat.


Hehe, did that right away, although I do like some of Asus' apps! Someone over at xda posted a pretty nice build.prop tweak (as swest mentioned) for if you don't feel like tweaking yourself. Be sure to first re-name the old build.prop instead op copying over it.


----------



## p011uX (Nov 14, 2011)

I am extremely happy with the TF300 thus far. I am just awaiting an unlocked bootloader, so we can enjoy some AOKP, or equivalent, custom ROM awesomeness!

The performance tweaks are very nice, and what limited lag I had prior is now nonexistent.

This device has great potential!


----------

